# Motorcycle with a Sidecar Conversion



## timbillyosu (Apr 9, 2018)

Similar to a few others here, I am planning a motorcycle with a sidecar conversion to an EV. I am still in the early stages and looking for a bike. I'm trying to plan out what all I will need. 
So far, here are the specs I have considered:
Total vehicle weight: 1,100 lbs (fully loaded with 1-2 riders)
Desired max speed: 70 mph
Desired range: 50 miles ( I commute 25 miles each way, but my boss has said the company will provide me a way to charge it here)

Based on that, I am thinking about a 72V, 100 Ah setup. What size motor should I be looking for? The stock Urals weigh 750 lbs unloaded and have a 42 HP motor so I was thinking that I want at least 50 HP.

I would like to stay under $5k for the project. I will be doing all of the wrenching and wiring myself. I am a mechanical engineer with a lot of fabrication and machining experience. I also work with a few EEs that have offered to help once I get into more of the wiring and programming aspects.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Emyr (Oct 27, 2016)

Rather considering the ICE's peak power and the motor's continuous rated output, consider your ICE's power curve.

When accelerating, your power would be lower just after a gear change and highest near your shift point, which probably isn't at redline. Look at the power output in the middle of that revband. This may give you a more realistic ballpark for your motor spec.


----------



## timbillyosu (Apr 9, 2018)

Emyr said:


> Rather considering the ICE's peak power and the motor's continuous rated output, consider your ICE's power curve.
> 
> When accelerating, your power would be lower just after a gear change and highest near your shift point, which probably isn't at redline. Look at the power output in the middle of that revband. This may give you a more realistic ballpark for your motor spec.


That's a good point. Just out of curiosity, what size motor would output about 50 HP anyway? I'll have to look and see if I can find a power curve for the Ural's 750cc. If not, I don't see a problem with having a bit more power because I know with all the batteries and all this thing will probably be HEAVY.


----------



## Emyr (Oct 27, 2016)

HPEVS AC-20 is rated for 47 HP, and is about 15"/37cm from the tip of the shaft to the other end of the motor, about 7" diameter, 27kg.
http://www.evwest.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=8&products_id=339 3k USD new.

These EVMCs are rated waaaay lower, 3-10kw:
https://www.goldenmotor.com/eMotorcycle/frame-emotor.htm


----------



## timbillyosu (Apr 9, 2018)

Emyr said:


> HPEVS AC-20 is rated for 47 HP, and is about 15"/37cm from the tip of the shaft to the other end of the motor, about 7" diameter, 27kg.
> http://www.evwest.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=8&products_id=339 3k USD new.
> 
> These EVMCs are rated waaaay lower, 3-10kw:
> https://www.goldenmotor.com/eMotorcycle/frame-emotor.htm


What about this kit?
http://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/curtis-ipm-system.html


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

I have the Dnepnr with the ME 1003. I will be transitioning to an AC-30.
The little ME 1003 performs pretty well. Just a note, it may be my bike (older '83 MT-16) but I wouldn't want to go anywhere near 70 mph on it. 45 to 50 seems scary enough. The newer Ural's may be more refined machines but sidecar dynamics may be a limiting factor as far as speed.


----------



## WileECoyote (11 mo ago)

I have an 89 mt16 dnepr and was think of going electric. Can you share how you did yours

[Edited by Mod, I think this is what he meant to do]


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

WileECoyote said:


> I have an 89 mt16 dnepr and was think of going electric. Can you share how you did yours
> 
> [Edited by Mod, I think this is what he meant to do]


my Dnepr is finally in the finishing stages with AC-30 (an older version of AC-35) and 1238-6501 controller
It was direct drive and did ok, but I put in a 2:1 reduction using gates synchronous belt. It now goes as fast as I would want to go on this bike. The AC-30 motor plate states 35 hp max 10 hp continuous. its geared to go about 50mph.


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

zapyourrideguy said:


> my Dnepr is finally in the finishing stages with AC-30 (an older version of AC-35) and 1238-6501 controller
> It was direct drive and did ok, but I put in a 2:1 reduction using gates synchronous belt. It now goes as fast as I would want to go on this bike. The AC-30 motor plate states 35 hp max 10 hp continuous. its geared to go about 50mph.


Do you have any pictures of the reduction belt drive you came up with?


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

Will do and thank you! It works well. I ended up about 1 degree out vertically, gates specs 1/4 degree so I will work on that.


----------



## U-72 (2 mo ago)

Hi! 
I have inherited a 1994 Ural and have started the project to convert it to electric. I have access to this motor and these batteries plus this controller. These are used, but condition should be good for the price. 
I am curious about many things, but for now the question is whether the gearbox can be removed. There is a reduction gear in the final drive, but my documentation doesn't contain any figures. Any ideas what that might be? 
@zapyourrideguy, what is the gearing in your reduction belt drive? Indeed, it would be great to get a picture of the implementation.


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

Gates synchronous belt and sprockets 
Here is shots It is exactly 2:1. My dnepr final drive is 4.6:1 which I believe would be similar to ural. Top speed is low 50-55 but hill climbing is really good. And bike accelerates briskly. But If the transmission fits I would tend to keep it for the flexibility.

it.


----------

